# Craziness at Classy Kids!



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

Things have been absolutely crazy, yet perfect here! Fist of all, it's been 60 degrees here the last couple days. I'm in northern kansas so that's very strange for this time of year! And it's supposed to stay warm for the next week. 

The craziness started Thursday morning with one single baby. Friday brought two singles and a set of twins. Saturday we had 4 sets of twins and a single. This morning when I got home from church there was another set of twins up and sucking. 

Now all of my does have kidded and everybody is happy and healthy!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations!! Pictures?


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Super cute! Don't you like when it's all over at once? LOL That's how ours went too...but the majority of ours kidded in a 2 hour period. Luckily no one needed help


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

It's nice that we're all done because I didn't have due dates on any of them and our league basketball tournament is this week so I won't be able to be around much. AND I finally got to sleep through the night!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Look at all those cute little Boer babies!!!  Congrats! What did you get for the doe/buck count?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Lots of cuties! Congrats!


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

9 bucks and 7 does. Wish I would've got more bucks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So you must be breeding for wethers...  Sorry you didn't get more bucks!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Cuteness overload! Congratulations on all your babies! And, lucky you for warm temps! 
We were happy it hit 38º!


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes. I breed to sell to 4-Hers and FFA members for fairs and spring shows.  it's supposed to stay warm here (mid 40s) the rest of the week. 

The sad part is that dad is making me sell all of my goats this summer before I go to college.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's great! Glad you got a good amount of boys.  

Sorry to hear that you have to sell out.


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

I love the first picture of all the babies! They are just perfect.


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah. They're so cute. They're all just now about a week old and starting to play with each other. They're finally figuring out how to use those legs!


----------

